# To Rototill or Not to Rototill



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I am planting a new lawn on a new construction lot. The soil is a clay loam mix. How should I prep the soil? Considering one of the following; rototilling, power rake (Harley rake on skid steer), rockhound only, or just putting the seed on the soil.
Thoughts?


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

The consensus here is to not till. It creates a mess that will take a long time to smooth out.

Harley rake is usually the preferred method to create a seedbed.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Here's my generic answer that I just posted in another thread:

Here's my thoughts:

I had wanted to rototill my yard when doing my full reno 2 falls ago.

Glad I didnt.

I did 2 rounds of RoundUp, followed by a hundred laps around the yard with a dethatching rake.

Made a perfect seed bed.

Planted some seeds, kept it damp, and had germination within like 6 days.

Just don't let the grubs and fungus eat it like what happened to mine.



















Edit-
This rake:


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

craigdt said:


> Here's my generic answer that I just posted in another thread:
> 
> Here's my thoughts:
> 
> ...


Thank you. Was your ground hard packed originally and did the de-thatching rake get it loose enough? I'm considering a Harley rake on a skid steer or mini skid steer.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Yeah, my soil was garbage. Dry, hard, crusty.
I just put a couple sand bags on the rake, and let the sprinklers run for a bit to get the soil somewhat moist.

The rake obviously doesnt turn the soil like a tiller, plow, etc but it turns up the top 1/4" or so.

Skid steer would make quick work of it.

If I remember right, after planting, I went over it again, lightly, to help cover and better integrate the seeds into the soil.
Much too large of an area for topdressing


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

Can a Harley rake be used if there is an existing irrigation system in place?


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

mtroo said:


> Can a Harley rake be used if there is an existing irrigation system in place?


Yes, you will just need to mark out the sprinkler heads and avoid them with the Harley rake.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

I tilled mine.

I pulled out a crap ton of rocks.... some very large from doing large grading work. I also used it to knock open the severely compacted soil from a skidsteer doing 360 turns when they installed my pool last year.

it does mean settlement of soil though, so if you don't need to do it I wouldn't. im preparing myself to get to my first attempt at leveling my lawn


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

NewLawnJon said:


> mtroo said:
> 
> 
> > Can a Harley rake be used if there is an existing irrigation system in place?
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

If you want some pain you could add OM and other ammendmemts like lime roto till... then level after... this gets you the benifits of tilling while also a level surface

the idea of rototilling without leveling before seeding gives my ocd the heeby jeebys :?


----------

